# Probleme mit Gallery  INTERNAL SERVER ERROR!



## foxx21 (7. März 2003)

hallo leute also ich habe mir so ebene eine photogallery heruntergeladen bzw. das script dazu ich habe auch alles befolgt nur hab ich jetzt das problem beim starten des configuration wizard der auf die datei /setup/index.php verweißt das ich folgende fehlermeldung bekomme


```
Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, root@host5.ssl-gesichert.at and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.23 Server at www.uksc.at Port 80
```

was kann da sein? 

bin am verzweifeln 

hier die readme file


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. März 2003)

Das hat imo mehr mit dem Apache als mit PHP zu tun... 


> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


 Schon nachgeschaut ob was geloggt wurde?

ciao


----------



## foxx21 (7. März 2003)

ja hab ich und zwar mächtig viel!

HIER

kann es sein das alles falsch raufgeladen worden ist oder wie?

weil ich habe eigentlich voll viele fehlermeldungen zu vielen datein
aus dem album zum beispiel



```
62.47.136.243 - - [07/Mar/2003:12:06:32 +0100] "GET /sincrono/ HTTP/1.1" 200 2173 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; DigExt) http://www.sincronovomitare.dd.vu/
62.47.136.243 - - [07/Mar/2003:12:06:32 +0100] "GET /sincrono/images/set2_01.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 12409 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; DigExt) http://www.uksc.at/sincrono/
62.47.136.243 - - [07/Mar/2003:12:06:32 +0100] "GET /sincrono/images/set2_02.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 17339 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; DigExt) http://www.uksc.at/sincrono/
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. März 2003)

Ok, das sieht mir ziemlich nach Access Log und nicht nach dem Error Log aus  kann das sein ? Bitte check das nochmal...


----------



## foxx21 (7. März 2003)

ja hast recht steht acces log es gibt zwar auch unter dem ordner

LOGS ein file namens error.log

aber das ist leer


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. März 2003)

Hmmm.. dann wirds schwierig... Poste das mal ins Webserver Forum, da hängen die Experten rum...


----------



## Patrick Kamin (7. März 2003)

*-*

Denke auch, dass es hier besser passt.


----------



## foxx21 (8. März 2003)

ok, danke fürs verschieben, mal schaun ob irgendwer reinschaut

lg

foxx21


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. März 2003)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> 
> ```
> Internal Server Error
> ...


Ich sehe das genau so wie crono. Ohne die Readme-Datei jetzt gelesen zu haben, kannst du da im Moment gar nichts machen. Ich denke, da müsstest du deinen Provider kontaktieren, der sicherlich irgendwo Logs haben wird oder so was ähnliches.
Bzw. wird der dir sagen können, welche Dinge / Befehle auf dem Server nicht erlaubt sind und woran das liegen könnte.


----------

